# Girlfriend an EBike?



## Touche' D (Apr 9, 2009)

My lady has gone out with me a couple times riding on an old Yeti ASR5 I had in my garage. Loves the down but hates the up. Really want to keep her interested in riding with me and would like to make the ups a bit easier. So I was considering buying her an Ebike. I have never even looked into this side of the business. 

Any recommendations for a woman's Ebike? I guess for a price range 3k-5k. She enjoys more of the fast flowy downs instead of the technical rocky stuff.

Thanks!


----------



## careyj1 (May 12, 2017)

Giant Liv Embolden, built for women and in your price range.


----------



## GregB406 (Dec 19, 2005)

I second the Giant. I want an ebike someday, so I bought my wife a Giant Full-E and she loves it. In a few years I'll get her a new ebike so I can take over the old one! I think the new equivalent bike is a Giant Trance E+? They seem to be very mellow, user friendly yet capable trail bikes. Having an ebike has emboldened my wife to the point she likes riding a mountain bike now. She just couldn't get up the hills anymore. Now she waits for me. (We're getting old)


----------



## Touche' D (Apr 9, 2009)

Thank you both! I didn't even look at Giant. Now if I can just find one her size. Seems everyone is buying bikes during this lockdown.

@GregB406 That's awesome! Hoping to see my lady emboldened by this purchase as well. I love having her out with me.


----------



## levogirl (Oct 22, 2018)

I mountainbike with a 2020 Specialized Levo 29er. If she's long-legged like me, a men's bike would be better


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

Ebikes aren't any different than bikes when it comes to buying one. The person riding it should be the one making the decisions what to buy. They are the one riding it, it should fit them and how they ride. She should try as many as she can ,even if that's just riding around the parking lot. I know that it some areas that's not possible , I was lucky that a friend had one for sale ,I got ride it 3 times. Then I was able to test one at a local shop.


----------



## Ilovedoods (Jun 22, 2020)

Yes, buy her an eMTB. The Specialized Brose motor is the quietest, which made a difference to my significant other.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Other petite ladies have complained that full powered e-bikes are too heavy and powerful to be comfortable to maneuver. I'd be cognizant of that possibility. 
I've also considered doing an add on Revel Propulsion e-bike to my wife's lightweight 27.5" bike for the same reasons (to increase her enjoyment and so we can maintain a higher speed but they aren't legal on TX trails at this time. 
Also, I have some concern that her speeds would increase significantly overall and this could lead to accidents that would not have occurred at her normal speeds. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

My wife and I have ridden together on mtbs since 1988. I'm faster. We still have fun.

This year, on a whim, she bought a Liv Intrigue e-bike. Now she is the fast one on the uphills, and we have even more fun riding together.

We both worried a bit about the weight, but it turns out that she doesn't mind it a bit, and even feels like it makes things more planted on the rougher downhills. It IS a pain to load into her Honda Element, but she eventually developed a "process".

I say go for it!


----------



## JillRide45 (Dec 11, 2015)

I say buy her a Levo SL. There is nothing like it. My small SL with carbon wheels running 29 x 3 front 27 x3 rear weighs 36 lbs ready to ride. The SL rides like my stumpy but with a little boost. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hummie (May 16, 2020)

You get her the ebike so she can keep up. Then u realize she still can't. Then u realize her bike is inadequate with weak legal power n speed so u make ur own ebike with decent power n speed and you never see her again.


----------

